
Trello Get Serious About Big Businesses as It Passes 1.1M Daily Users - AliCollins
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2016/05/23/trello-get-serious-about-big-businesses-as-it-passes-1-1-million-daily-users-and-triples-sales/
======
stevesun21
I don't think you point to the right link.

